# Obsidian Detailing: BMW X5 new car prep and front end protection film



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi folks, hope everyone is recovering from a fight filled weekend, anyone else stay up to watch mystic mac?

The following thread is a slightly different one for me as i have dialled down the usual "correction shots" in favour of concentrating on the film application.

This car belongs to a good customer and great friend, who really loves to be involved in innovation.
So the car arrived to be cleaned and decontaminated ready for the front end to be corrected

P1050761 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050760 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I had set the work area up under the mezzanine so made a mobile light board and worked in the prep area

P1050765 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050766 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the car was done it was taken to the booth and carefully prepped so as to not undo the completed machining

IMG-20151128-WA0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The film is a rubberised paint sprayed and baked, with a chemical resistant top coat baked further. In this case applied to bumper, bonnet, wings and mirror housing. Once completed this can be sanded and polished to match the peel on the rest of the car. On average we are getting 100um of product on top of the clear
Working to the swage line, left side done, right needs more

P1050777 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Better

P1050775 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050788 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050789 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050791 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So i start to bring it back

P1050774 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050780 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050779 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050781 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050782 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050783 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050786 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finishing with a pretty even peel level. Door to the left (no film) wing to the right (film)

P1050848 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The rest of the car was polished to a high gloss ready for coating. This customer believes in opticoat and i trust it to protect for a long time, so we double coated the paint and chrome trim

P1050825 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels and hubs were coated with ADS artdeaaron, tyres with ADS hydrophobic tyre coat

P1050770 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050771 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050840 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Glass was polished with echelon glass polish

P1050796 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050797 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This shows the difference between dealer prep and ours. Staggering really as it isn't "that" bad when driving it

P1050798 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rest of the glass completed

P1050800 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050802 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Time for coating, again customers choice, echelon clareed. I coat all his cars with this as it never fails him

P1050803 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050804 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050807 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050808 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After the trims were coated with tac it was time to fit the rear boot protector. Bit of a faff, but its all part of the service

P1050832 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050833 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050834 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So once completed its time for the afters, well done for getting this far lol, but you know how i try to be as honest and thorough as i can, as images can be used as a tool to lie to you

P1050845 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050843 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050839 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050823 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050838 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050837 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050836 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050815 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050818 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050827 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050828 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050829 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050830 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome work Matt. Couldn't believe how bad the glass was.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely finished job, Matt and interesting film protection


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome as always. That film really looks awesome and a top top product


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Is this the same film we discussed ? Looks awesome


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great detail and great finish as always. Top.


----------



## Amplified (Dec 6, 2015)

Fantastic finish! I have to ask about the echelon glass polish though; I've looked on their website, and did a quick google search, but couldn't find anything. Am I missing something?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Very interesting read.
From the products used and interesting photos.
I got sidetracked admiring your DIY light wall.......
And your lurrrrvely headphones (which resemble rotary polishers, a much better look than my "princess Leia" looking ones :lol


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job with great attention to detail


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing stuff Matt, that's a really interesting innovation you have in the film, great to see. 

Nice spec on the car too, makes a nice change from seeing the usual white M-Sport variants!

If I don't speak to you before, have a great Christmas & New Year.

Jon


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hufty said:


> Is this the same film we discussed ? Looks awesome


Yes sir it is. After the repair i think this will help that big front end



Amplified said:


> Fantastic finish! I have to ask about the echelon glass polish though; I've looked on their website, and did a quick google search, but couldn't find anything. Am I missing something?


Its part of the clareed kit. It all comes in a box together. Very good stuff, no residue, but i still use ipa afterwards just in case lol


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Great write up Matt and truly a game changing product!


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

top job


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Top work and a great write up Matt as always


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

An interesting read Matt, great photography and write up...Just love the third picture from the top says it all.

Andy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

unique detail said:


> An interesting read Matt, great photography and write up...Just love the third picture from the top says it all.
> 
> Andy


It can be a long lonely walk home hey buddy? Many hours saved only by the headphone :buffer:


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning job as usual Matt


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Matt


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great work on an interesting project. I hadn't heard of some of the products used so I'll definitely be reading a bit more about them. Cheers


----------

